# Life an RC Addict documentary



## Tin Soldier (Nov 18, 2012)

*Life of an RC Addict documentary series.*

Hey all, I have been making a documentary series about the life of an RC addict. Check it out. I have been getting positive feedback.

http://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=PLCsy4hUO6XsrleKLD_HTEk6dYfaT-WDDp


----------



## Tin Soldier (Nov 18, 2012)




----------



## Tin Soldier (Nov 18, 2012)




----------



## Tin Soldier (Nov 18, 2012)




----------



## Tin Soldier (Nov 18, 2012)




----------



## Tin Soldier (Nov 18, 2012)

New Fixed version


----------



## Tin Soldier (Nov 18, 2012)




----------



## Tin Soldier (Nov 18, 2012)




----------



## Tin Soldier (Nov 18, 2012)

This episode features some snow bashing, sled riding and some misery.


----------



## Berrymartin (Jan 24, 2013)

Thanks for taking time for sharing this article, Its really very useful of all of users.


----------



## Tin Soldier (Nov 18, 2012)

I finally get the Bug working and take 1st with it at the competition.


----------



## GBLynden (Feb 11, 2013)

Hi, I am GBLynden and I am an RC Addict.


----------



## Tin Soldier (Nov 18, 2012)

GBLynden said:


> Hi, I am GBLynden and I am an RC Addict.


Hello, GBLynden. We accept you.


----------



## Tin Soldier (Nov 18, 2012)

*Life of an RC Addict 1-10*

More transmission repairs and building a trail camera. Look for the trail run video in the very near future.


----------



## Tin Soldier (Nov 18, 2012)

*Life of an RC Addict 1-11 - Road Trip!!!*

In this episode I take a road trip to deliver a car for a friend and I visit Speedweigand customs.


----------



## Steve Waugh (Mar 18, 2013)

Tin Soldier said:


> Hey all, I have been making a documentary series about the life of an RC addict. Check it out. I have been getting positive feedback.


Great work! You are doing really good job on RC addict. I watched this link and found much knowledge about series of RC Addict. You catches really nice moments and memorial events.

Hanging Scale


----------



## Tin Soldier (Nov 18, 2012)

This episode is all about the new Vaterra Twin Hammers, and I break some really expensive toys. :mrgreen:


----------



## Tin Soldier (Nov 18, 2012)

Steve Waugh said:


> Great work! You are doing really good job on RC addict. I watched this link and found much knowledge about series of RC Addict. You catches really nice moments and memorial events.


Thanks. I really enjoy making them. :thumbsup:


----------



## Tin Soldier (Nov 18, 2012)

In this episode, I beat on a slash, try to hurry to get my rigs comp ready and take 1st and 2nd at the final comp of the season.


----------



## Tin Soldier (Nov 18, 2012)

This episode, I play while working out of town, a birthday party, and bashing fun.


----------



## james04k (May 16, 2013)

Thanks Tin for making such a nice documentary about the life of RC addict and it is heart touching documentary, i enjoyed it a lot.


----------



## Tin Soldier (Nov 18, 2012)

haha. you're welcome.


----------



## Tin Soldier (Nov 18, 2012)

*Life of an RC Addict - S02E03 - Dukes of Hazzard*

In this episode, there is more bashing and a tribute to the Dukes of Hazzard. Come on you 80's kids! Enjoy!


----------



## Tin Soldier (Nov 18, 2012)

In this episode, addict takes a trip out to the farm to help his dad. He tries to tune a nitro and he bakes a cake. Enjoy.


----------



## Tin Soldier (Nov 18, 2012)

In this episode, I do some trail runs with my friends in the woods, I try out a Traxxas Summit and get my first taste of drifting. Enjoy.


----------



## Tin Soldier (Nov 18, 2012)

In this episode, we do some camping and some comping. We head to another Big Dog swap meet and camp out in some friends yards. Then we compete with TSSO guys.


----------

